# Datenbankn und Anwendung - brauche Tipps



## chrisko (15. Nov 2007)

Hi Leute, 

ich bräuchte ein paar Tipps und Vorschläge wie ich folgende Anwendung realisieren kann: 

Also erstes brauche ich eine Datenbank wo verschiedene Daten gespeichert sind. Diese sollte auf einen Server liegen, da verschiedene Anwender diese Software nutzen müssen. 

In der Anwendung sollen dann die verschiedensten Daten gespeichert, gelöscht und geändert werden können. Es sollen aus den verschiedensten Daten der DB Statistiken erzeugt weren können. 

Wie könnte ich dies am besten realisieren? 

Als 1. Vorschlag hatte ich mir überlegt das in ACCESS zu machen bzw. eine Kombilösung, wo sich die DB in ACCESS und die Auswertung in Excel befinden. 

Ich suche dringend noch nach weiteren Alternativen, die realitiv einfach zu gestalten sind. 

MFG 

chrisko


----------



## ms (15. Nov 2007)

Welche Kenntnisse hast du denn und wie gut sind die?

ms


----------



## chrisko (15. Nov 2007)

Also ich habe Kenntnisse in Access Datenbanken, Excel, Java, Java Script, C++,html

Aber sich neue Kentnisse anzueignen ist nicht das Problem, trotzdem sollte eine möglichst
einfache Lösung gefunden werden. 

Ihr könnt mir ja mal ein paar Möglichkeiten auflisten (sortiert nach Schwierigkeitsgrad, 
Vor- und Nachteile,...)

Vielen dank für eventuelle Informationen.


----------



## Joker (15. Nov 2007)

> Also erstes brauche ich eine Datenbank wo verschiedene Daten gespeichert sind. Diese sollte auf einen Server liegen, da verschiedene Anwender diese Software nutzen müssen.



Access ist für Multiuserumgebungen sicher nicht die ideale Lösung (Transaktionsmodel, etc...), dazu kommen dann ja auch die Lizenzkosten sowohl für Access als auch für ein Windows für den Server. Nimm eine der OpenSource SQL Datenbanken, ich empfehle postgresql, mysql ist auch in Ordnung. 

Den Zugriff kannst du per JDBC erledigen, schöne Diagramme bekommst du sehr einfach mit JFreeChart hin (http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/ ).


----------



## chrisko (16. Nov 2007)

Und für die Anwendung an sich sollte ich Java nehmen? JDBC ist doch für Java - Anwendungen gedacht oder?


----------



## lhein (16. Nov 2007)

Wenn Du eine einfache und schnelle Lösung suchst, und eh schon in Acess und Excel bewandert bist, dann stellt sich deine Frage ja nicht wirklich.

Wenn Du dagegen eine plattform-neutrale Lösung suchst, die besser skaliert und mehr Funktionalität besitzt, wirst Du eben um eine andere Lösung nicht drumherum kommen.

Wie Du das letztlich realisierst ist eine andere Sache, es stehen Dir da zig Möglichkeiten offen. 

Datenbanksysteme gibts inzwischen genug und sogar gute freie Systeme wie Derby oder das etwas umfangreichere MySQL.

Auswertungssoftware kannst Du entweder selbst stricken oder vorgefertigte Sachen wie die angesprochene JFree Bibliothek nehmen. Von JASPER gibts da auch was freies.

Bleibt also nur noch zu klären, was Du gerne programmieren willst.

Also mach Dir mal ein paar Gedanken, welche Anforderungen Du hast, wähle die passende Software aus und erstell Dir ein erstes Konzept.

lr

Und ja, JDBC ist für Java Datenbank Connectivity gedacht.


----------

